# How to Post Pictures by GSDBESTK9



## WiscTiger

*Go to http://www.photobucket.com and open an account (it's free). Once you have created your account go to "my album" page and you should see something like this...








Use the "Browse" buttoms to locate the picture(s) you want to upload from your C drive. Click on the picture(s) and click on "Upload".
Once the pictures are uploaded, it will look something like this:








Copy the "IMG Code" by clicking on the box, right clicking your mouse and copy. Then paste that link onto the body of your message here on the board.
<span style="color: #FF0000">If your picture is bigger than 800x600, click on "edit" above the picture (or just click on the picture you want to resize) and then click on "resize" again above the picture, then choose the web board option. </span>







*


----------



## Barb E

*Posting Pictures - Tidbit*

We have a lot of new folks so I just thought I'd post my tidbit about pictures running together again.








Of course, perhaps I'm the only one that hates scrolling left to right!! I'm using small pictures but I think you can see what it does.

If you paste code after code it looks like this: 












































If you put a space it looks like this:












































If you hit enter it looks like this:

















































And hitting enter twice look like this: 























































/PSA


----------



## LuvourGSDs

*Re: Posting Pictures - Tidbit*

Good info Barb E.









I perfer the ~~ hitting enter twice look like this: (pics go down the pg)




























Lots easier to view.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: Posting Pictures - Tidbit*

Mods - can we get a sticky on this? 

Another piece of good information:

Photobucket.com is free and easy to use to upload your pictures

Before you click the UPLOAD button, there's a little listbox right under the UPLOAD button. This sets the size of the pictures. I see a lot of great pictures too small to see or too big to see.

Select 800 x 600 (15" screen) from the listbox for perfect sized pictures.


----------



## Barb E

*Re: Posting Pictures - Tidbit*


----------



## DianaM

*Re: Posting Pictures - Tidbit*

Can the informational part of this thread be combined with the "How to Post Photos" topic?


----------



## Barb E

*Re: Posting Pictures - Tidbit*


----------



## SunCzarina

*How to post pictures from FaceBook - or anywhere*

Mods- can this be a sticky too? It keeps coming up how to do this.

Works from Facebook and any other place you have pictures posted. 

Open your FB album and right click on the full size picture.

Find 'Copy Image Location' in the right click list.

type


press ctrl+V to paste
end with


make sure there's no spaces between the








then the picture will appear here.

this image is on facebook

http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-...4_2150450_n.jpg

so all I have to do is wrap the hyperlink above with









Don't forget to check for spaces or it shows up like the above

without the spaces, it appears


----------



## Dainerra

*Re: How to post pictures from FaceBook - or anywhere*

woohoo! thanks for posting this! now I only have to upload pictures once,instead of using photobucket


----------



## Samuel24

Thank you! Also how do you edit your profile picture ?


----------



## JJRocco34

Hi, I'm like 8 minutes new to this site. How do you change the profile pic from a starfish to a pic of my dog?
I can't find 'edit profile' or anything that gives me an option to do so.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ttodd27

Does anyone else ever have this issue when trying to upload to photobucket from a phone: every time I click "upload," it brings a full screen ad to my phone, and even if I let it go the entire ad without clicking the "x," it just brings me back to my main photobucket page. It's quite annoying to say the least. I don't have a PC or laptop (I can use my iMac at work on the very rare occasion I have to goof off at work, but that's a bit of a chore to try to do.) 

Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## ttodd27

Never mind. Apparently I just have to click on "full site." Photobucket has more ads than any website I visit. Sheesh.


----------



## Jenny720

Yes photobucket is giving me issues on phone and on computer. Had to use my Flickr account but not sure how to embed the pictures from it. Trying to figure that out


----------



## scarfish

you can link from your facebook too. just FB doesn't give you the link with the IMG tags so you have to click the little insert image box here then enter the url you got from FB when it asks.


----------



## Jenny720

Cute picture! Good to know maybe one day I will get a Facebook page.


----------

